# CA, Orange County: Looking For D&D/d20 Game - Saturdays preferred, Sunday OK



## elawai

Looking to join a Saturday game somewhere in Orange County.   Willing to play any d20 genre, but I still prefer D&D.   Sundays are open too, but I'd prefer a Saturday game.

I'm a female been playing for a long time (since 1st edition - any other details might reveal my age, hehe).

If you have a place for me in your gaming group, I would be happy to hear from you.


----------



## RithTheAwakener

I am also looking for a Orange County group!


----------



## Janos Antero

One more looking for a good saturday game in Orange County.  Seems to be a trend.


----------



## RithTheAwakener

maybe we should form one or something.. just need a dm


----------



## jerich01

Well here's a willing DM in OC.  I'm in the Capistrano/San Clemente area though I'm mobile.  Nww to the area, old-time gamer...  Feel free to email me; james@jerich01.com

Jim...


----------



## Wrathamon

Starting up a D20 fantasy game soon in Orange County.

right now it looks like sunday afternoons or a weeknight play time. 

If anyone is interested email me

wrathamon_bsr@yahoo.com

Mission Viejo 

There is also a Saturday game that may have an opening in Newport Beach


----------



## AsRuinsAreToRome

Hey all-

I'm new to the OC area - I just moved to the border of Tustin and Santa Ana and I'm looking for a game. I've been out of the loop with D&D since 2nd edition but I want to get back into things. I'm an avid roleplayer and I really like games that I can get immersed in. I'm willing to commute and my schedule is pretty open at this point. 

Shoot me an email if you know of a game in OC: jcollins3d@hotmail.com

jeremy


----------



## Aeric

Go OC!

Here's another player/DM with very open weekends.

If there's room, let me know!

shironiku@hotmail.com


----------



## RithTheAwakener

Im going to email all u guys up here and try to organize something


----------



## darkpoet

*I am very interested*

Myself and another freind (I live in fullerton, he lives in whitter) are both looking for a DnD game every other Sat. He has a great location for a game, so we are hoping to either find a game (Forgotten Realms or the New setting) or find players and a DM.

Drop me a line

aim: garionkane


----------



## Wrathamon

Does Janos still post here?


----------



## darkpoet

Elawai - drop me a line

aim: garionkane
yahoo: darkpoet66

email: hhulbert@vdn.com


----------



## mseds99

*SOuth Orange County*

Hello all.

From the posts, it is difficult to determine who still needs a group and who doesn't.  

As of right now, my established group is looking for 1-2 players/DM.  We meet in Mission Viejo on every other Sunday for about 6 hours.  The current campaign is long standing one, but at a perfect point to introduce new players/characters.  

Our D&D campaign style is a mixture of both role playing and story driven role playing.  Currently, our group consists of three men aged 30-35, but will welcome anyone with a good attitude.  We're looking for a player that likes an assortment of gaming styles (combat oriented, role-playing oriented, sometimes more lighthearted, sometimes more mature themes, etc.) and whose goal is to have fun.  On occasion, we can touch on some adultish themes(mostly to accentuate the horrror and terror of a particular situation), so if u don't like that kind of thing, we may not be a good fit.  Also, we're not munchkins (in fact we've been accused of being the anti-munchkins) so if u like power gaming we're probably not the group for u.

In addition, we will sometimes rotate the DM'ing responsibilities betweem players, and we often have two campaigns going at once.  Usually, we'll play one campaign for 8-12 sessions then switch to the other camapign.  As of right now, we only have one campaign going, so if u r interested in part-time Dm'ing and/or want to be a player in a fun and fairly experienced group, then I'd love to hear from u.  Drop me an email if u r intertested.

Cheers partners  ,

Matt
mseds99@yahoo.com


----------



## Tall_Walt

Comic Quest comic and game store hosts D&D, d20, and other games on Saturdays. Currently, two D&D games and one d20 Modern game are running on alternate Saturdays. Other games are run on Sundays and the other Saturdays, but I'm not familiar with their schedules. The games are in the upstairs gaming loft. Gaming is free. Ask for Jeff once you're upstairs.

The next session is 9/25/04 at 1:00 pm.

The address is:
Comic Quest
23710 El Toro Rd # E2
Lake Forest, CA 92630

Take I5 (or I405 south to I5) and get off at El Toro. If you're coming from the north, exit and keep left until you pass under the freeway. If you're coming from the south, just turn right. Go past Rockfield then turn in right after a driveway or two. Look for the green Comic Quest sign. Comic Quest is in the back line of stores.


----------



## Drakon66

*I'm in*

Hello All,

I'm a long time (since 1st. Ed.) D&D player/DM, looking for a local game to play or DM.  I use the 2nd Ed. rules in an open architecture format, which means you can play beyond you charactor sheet.  It also means do something stupid and there will be consiquenses.  I live in Huntington Beach and can run a game there or travel.  Maybe get a N. OC group started???

Drakon66@hotmail.com Let me know if any are interested.  Saturdays are prefered.


----------



## Drakon66

I'm hosting a game on Oct. 2nd.  If you are interested send me an email.
Drakon66@hotmail.com

Jeff


----------

